# stopwoorden



## Pek

Ik woon nu 8 jaar niet meer in NL, en ik ga echt anders  luisteren naar mijn eigen moedertaal als ik in het land ben. Elke keer als ik er ben hoor ik weer nieuwe uitdrukkingen, maar die ook meteen IEDEREEN gebruikt.

Kort geleden was het "helemaal goed!", dit om een gesprek af te ronden..
Nu is alles "fijn": 

Hij is een "fijne" man;
Je kan er "fijn "eten.

Ik kende het alleen in: Heb een fijne vakantie!

Herkennen anderen dit fenomeen ook, en zijn wellicht alweer andere op het spoor? Laat horen!


----------



## Lopes

Ik weet niet of woorden door iedereen gebruikt worden, het ligt heel erg aan het soort persoon natuurlijk. "Helemaal goed!" zou ik nooit ofte nimmer serieus gebruiken. Fijn gebruik ik alleen ironisch, bijvoorbeeld "het regent weer, echt heel fijn".

Maar het klopt natuurlijk dat stopwoorden steeds veranderen, laatst zei iemand ook dat iedereen nu steeds "dat zou zomaar kunnen" gebruikt, maar dat is me niet direct opgevallen. Ik hoor wel steeds vaker "Bye" als groet (ik werk in een winkel in de buurt van een bank), maar dat is ook alleen bij hetzelfde soort mensen.


----------



## cholandesa

Hahaha Pek,

Ik zit in dezelfde situatie als jij, woon ook al 7 jaar niet meer in Nederland, en heb ook heel weinig contact met de Nederlandse taal.

Voel je je nog wel Nederlands? Ik was dit jaar met koninginnedag in een Nederlandse bar hier in Cusco, en voelde me heel ver weg van al die blonde lange mensen die op de geimporteerde rookworst kouwden in hun oranje shirtje.

Wat taal betreft, als ik dan toch weer Nederlands praat vind ik het juist wel leuk, en die dingen die veranderen zijn inderdaad interessant. Ik merk ook dat de stopwoorden steeds veranderen, maar kan even geen voorbeeld geven over wat er nu anders is..
Zoals Lopes ook zei, ligt het enorm aan de leeftijd en soort mens. Van die trendy tv mensen bijvoorbeeld, dat zijn vaak de voorlopers van nieuw taalgebruik, en zangers. En verder merk ik bij mijn ouders bijvoorbeeld nooit verschil, hihi!

Ik zal es letten op dat van fijn de volgende keer als ik vers aangekomen Nederlands tegen het lijf loop!

Groetjes,

Elise


----------



## Frank06

Hoi,

Ik wilde iets schrijven over '*vet* snel', een uitdrukking die ik pas enkele maanden geleden gehoord heb op tv. Ik wil er toch wel aan toevoegen dat dit meer zegt over mijn kijkgewoontes dan over mijn leeftijd .
Maar na een snelle _google_ blijkt dat dit gebruik van 'vet + adjectief' al vrij, euh, oud is (2002, waarschijnlijk ouder?).
Pek en Cholandesa, kennen jullie dit stopwoord?

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## Pek

Over "vet + adj:

Ik heb familie in Maastricht en mijn neefjes en nichtjes daar zeggen haast niets anders! Klinkt mij dus heel bekend in de oren. Zou het uit Limburg overgewaaid zijn?


----------



## Pek

Lopes said:


> Ik weet niet of woorden door iedereen gebruikt worden, het ligt heel erg aan het soort persoon natuurlijk. "Helemaal goed!" zou ik nooit ofte nimmer serieus gebruiken. Fijn gebruik ik alleen ironisch, bijvoorbeeld "het regent weer, echt heel fijn".
> 
> Maar het klopt natuurlijk dat stopwoorden steeds veranderen, laatst zei iemand ook dat iedereen nu steeds "dat zou zomaar kunnen" gebruikt, maar dat is me niet direct opgevallen. Ik hoor wel steeds vaker "Bye" als groet (ik werk in een winkel in de buurt van een bank), maar dat is ook alleen bij hetzelfde soort mensen.



Daar gaat het nu juist om: aan de telefoon riep een secretaresse tegen mij aan het einde gesprek:"helemaal goed"! Ik was te verbijsterd voor woorden. 

En dat "fijn" zie ik nu juist in 'serieuze' context in artikelen in damesbladen bijv.


----------



## Lopes

Pek said:


> Over "vet + adj:
> 
> Ik heb familie in Maastricht en mijn neefjes en nichtjes daar zeggen haast niets anders! Klinkt mij dus heel bekend in de oren. Zou het uit Limburg overgewaaid zijn?


 
Vet + adj is al vrij oud, het zal inderdaad uit 2002 zijn of misschien nog iets eerder. (Probeer me te herinneren wanneer ik dat gebruikte, maar dat is wat verwarrend met het woord 'vet' als adjectief zelf) Ik denk dat het in de Randstad is begonnen, en dat het pas wat later in Limburg is aangekomen..



Pek said:


> Daar gaat het nu juist om: aan de telefoon riep een secretaresse tegen mij aan het einde gesprek:"helemaal goed"! Ik was te verbijsterd voor woorden.
> 
> En dat "fijn" zie ik nu juist in 'serieuze' context in artikelen in damesbladen bijv.


 
Ja, ik probeerde aan te geven dat het van de persoon af hangt. Vrij veel mensen zeggen inderdaad 'helemaal goed', en daar word ik meestal vrij verdrietig van. 



cholandesa said:


> Hahaha Pek,
> 
> Voel je je nog wel Nederlands? Ik was dit jaar met koninginnedag in een Nederlandse bar hier in Cusco, en voelde me heel ver weg van al die blonde lange mensen die op de geimporteerde rookworst kouwden in hun oranje shirtje.


 
Dat voelde ik ook, maar ik zat er helaas middenin


----------



## Roeby

Wel in België merk ik er behoorlijk weinig van van deze stopwoorden, ik denk dat het iets typisch voor Nederlanders is.
De mensen die toegang hebben tot Belgische televisiekanalen (aangezien ik niet weet of dat beschikbaar is in Nederland of niet) zou ik eens zeggen kijk eens naar een Belgisch praatprogramma en een Nederlands, daarin zie je duidelijk dat er effectief een groot stopwoorden gebruik is bij de Nederlanders.


----------



## Lopes

Roeby said:


> Wel in België merk ik er behoorlijk weinig van van deze stopwoorden, ik denk dat het iets typisch voor Nederlanders is.
> De mensen die toegang hebben tot Belgische televisiekanalen (aangezien ik niet weet of dat beschikbaar is in Nederland of niet) zou ik eens zeggen kijk eens naar een Belgisch praatprogramma en een Nederlands, daarin zie je duidelijk dat er effectief een groot stopwoorden gebruik is bij de Nederlanders.



We hebben in Nederland België 1 en 2, ik zal is kijken of het me opvalt.


----------



## Jeedade

Lopes said:


> Vet + adj is al vrij oud, het zal inderdaad uit 2002 zijn of misschien nog iets eerder. (Probeer me te herinneren wanneer ik dat gebruikte, maar dat is wat verwarrend met het woord 'vet' als adjectief zelf) Ik denk dat het in de Randstad is begonnen, en dat het pas wat later in Limburg is aangekomen


Toen ik 9 jaar geleden nog in NL woonde (R'dam) was die uitdrukking al in gebruik (en als ik me niet vergis al een tijdje). Het is dus al vrij oud.


----------



## Frank06

Hoi,

Misschien een interessante leestip: 'Vet! Jongerentaal nu en vroeger' (Wim Daniëls, Het Spectrum 2004). In dit boekje worden niet alleen moderne, maar ook (soms verrassend) oude stopwoorden behandeld.

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## Lugubert

"Fett" is jongerentaal ook in Zweden.


----------



## Lopes

Wat betekent dat dan?


----------



## Lugubert

_Vet_ = _fett_. I thought you would "hear"/imagine that.

If you mean that you haven't yet encountered _vet_, I'd say that it means 'very (much).'


----------



## Lopes

Ah, ik dacht niet dat de originele én de jongerenbetekenis hetzelfde zouden zijn.  Betekent het alleen 'erg' of ook 'cool'?


----------



## Freston

Vet is gewoon keigaaf, weetje wel.
Maar het 'fijn' waarover de OP rept, neen. Fijne vakantie is inderdaad het enige gebruik waar ik het van ken. Fijne vleeswaren daargelaten.

Vet is ouder, ouder dan 2002. Begin jaren '90 zou ik schatten. Bruut zeiden we toen ook wel. Bruut goede band. Een klasgenoot van mij, da's al 15 jaar geleden, vertelde ooit dat hij een tik had gekregen omdat hij aan tafel had gezegd dat het eten 'bruut te kanen' was. Zijn moeder, onbekend met de wijze waarop jongeren hun complimenten geven, zag hierin een grove belediging en wilde dat niet onopgemerkt laten.

Misschien is fijn wel een verbetering die navolging verdient. Het is in ieder geval makkelijker te duiden.


----------



## Lopes

Ik weet wat vet betekent, maar ik vroeg me af of het in Zweden ook die 2 betekenissen heeft. 

Dat het al zo oud is zou kunnen, ik moet zeggen dat ik m'n taalgebruik in die periode van mijn leven (3 tot 8 jaar oud) niet precies meer weet


----------



## anthonie

Ikzelf (bouwjaar '73) ken het gebruik van 'vet'  vooral uit de rap, waarin het letterlijk zo gebezigd wordt, en uit de rock, waar het de term bij uitstek was om de waardering voor een gitarist en diens 'sound' mee uit te drukken.


----------

